# Yeti



## bluefarmer

Are the yeti products all they are supposedly cracked up to be. Particularly the tumblers?


----------



## deadmoose

Wow! I knew their coolers were pricey. Just checked on the tumbler. $30 for a chinese coffee cup? I gotta get in on that business plan.


----------



## Grateful11

My brother and his wife camp quite a bit. He said just about everywhere they go they either hear of or someone they know has a Yeti cooler stolen. He said they've became a status symbol. He said you have to keep them locked with a cable or something or they'll grow legs. They were camping at Myrtle Beach back in the summer and some friends of theirs were there too. They all took a short walk and when they got back the their friends Yeti cooler was gone.

Just looked at Amazon and a 30 oz. tumbler is $75, that's ridiculous.

We've got a bunch Tervis Tumblers we use in the house because they don't sweat, sometimes they use them in the tractors. They make them up to 24 oz and you can get travel lids for them. They're not stainless steel but they are made in the US and come with a lifetime guarantee. I don't know what kind of plastic they're made of but some of them are about 6 years old and still don't have any scratches on them, not sure how they manage to not get scratched.


----------



## somedevildawg

The yeti insulated cups are awesome! I can leave mine in the car and the next day it still has ice in it....next day.......still has ice. Without a doubt, the best insulated cup/mug you'll ever use.


----------



## Mike120

I have heard nothing but praise for Yeti products, so I guess you do get what you pay for. Personally, I can't see spending that kind of money for something I only use occasionally.


----------



## somedevildawg

I had a buddy start a business (high tech coolers) during the market crash....he sold right before the crash.....they didn't make it. Yeti has proven one thing....make a quality product and "niche" it with good marketing (make sure to provide a window sticker with every purchase) and if it catches on and becomes a "status" symbol, you've got a hit....soon to be followed by a whole lot of copycats.


----------



## glasswrongsize

I could understand the price of a yeti cooler if one is going far away from civilization and isn't going to frequent ice replenishment. Around here, the young'uns keep their road-sodas in em for their Friday excursions. I don't understand it...the local barley-pop stores give free ice with a purchase. A gunney sack would work just as well for their purpose, but II guess they wouldn't look near as cool getting their wobble-pop out of a burlap bag.

Last year, I got a green Stanley mug. It says it keeps hot stuff hot and cold stuff cold, but it don't....I put Iced tea and Chili in mine and it just made a luke-warm mess. 

73, Mark


----------



## somedevildawg

glasswrongsize said:


> I could understand the price of a yeti cooler if one is going far away from civilization and isn't going to frequent ice replenishment. Around here, the young'uns keep their road-sodas in em for their Friday excursions. I don't understand it...the local barley-pop stores give free ice with a purchase. A gunney sack would work just as well for their purpose, but II guess they wouldn't look near as cool getting their wobble-pop out of a burlap bag.
> Last year, I got a green Stanley mug. It says it keeps hot stuff hot and cold stuff cold, but it don't....I put Iced tea and Chili in mine and it just made a luke-warm mess.
> 
> 73, Mark


Mark, you oughta try one of them yeti cups.....unbelievable, I'm telling ya I had ice in my tumbler two days after puttin it in. Poured out the water and added "pop"  and was being "refreshed" again with no stopping. 
The younguns.....well, threats where that "status" deal comes in.....bunch of younguns spending momma and daddy's money in an attempt to look "cool"......


----------



## Lewis Ranch

I stole the picture off google but this was traveling around through social media a while back. Yetti cup stil had ice after truck burnt to ground, seems like a mighty fine cup to me..


----------



## Lewis Ranch

I must add if mother Deere would make a good cup holder I would definitely be purchasing one!


----------



## somedevildawg

Lewis Ranch said:


> I must add if mother Deere would make a good cup holder I would definitely be purchasing one!


That, and a really good cupholder


----------



## glasswrongsize

> Mark, you oughta try one of them yeti cups.....unbelievable, I'm telling ya I had ice in my tumbler two days after puttin it in.


My Stanly coffee cup will keep coffee hot enough that you can't chug it-for 4 or 5 hours...but a cup of coffee don't last that long for me. I will definitely try a Yeti mug when I wear out my Stanley...which may be awhile.

I wish I had a Yeti cooler when I was going to SD and ND prairie dog hunting. We "roughed it" among the prairie dogs for 14 days as a rule. Only reason to leave and go to town was to get Ice every 2-3 days...except the one time horsed came into camp and chewed holes in the tent, stomped my coffee pot, stomped chairs, strewed my cook table and stoves all over, kicked Coleman lanterns around like a soccer ball, etc...had went to the top of a butte and while up there, I glassed toward camp...seen it all starting to happen but could not get back in time to stop the mayhem. Maybe one of them would have broken a leg on the cooler if I had a Yeti? I still hold a grudge against them horses.

I have woke up with cows in camp before...no problem...don't startle them and they won't step on anything while they leave.

73, Mark


----------



## somedevildawg

Trust me on this.....your Stanley wont hang with the Yeti, I agree it used to be the best but these Yeti products are purty damned good....and do yourself a favour while out with the prairie dogs next year.....get you a Yeti, it'll probably hurt the leg of the horse but maybe the rest of the camp is unscathed. With a Yeti cooler, you wouldn't have been coming to town at all, which may or may not be a good thing.......you wasn't looking for a place to buy ice on top of the butte were you  one more reason, everyone knows they don't sell ice at the top of a butte. Course on the flip side, if the horse had of broken a leg, how would you get back home? One helluva hole to dig as well.......so many questions with no clear answers . I say buy the Yeti......


----------



## luke strawwalker

glasswrongsize said:


> I could understand the price of a yeti cooler if one is going far away from civilization and isn't going to frequent ice replenishment. Around here, the young'uns keep their road-sodas in em for their Friday excursions. I don't understand it...the local barley-pop stores give free ice with a purchase. A gunney sack would work just as well for their purpose, but II guess they wouldn't look near as cool getting their wobble-pop out of a burlap bag.
> Last year, I got a green Stanley mug. It says it keeps hot stuff hot and cold stuff cold, but it don't....I put Iced tea and Chili in mine and it just made a luke-warm mess.
> 
> 73, Mark


Wobble pop?? LMAO... That's a new one... I'll have to remember that... LOL

OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker

Lewis Ranch said:


> I stole the picture off google but this was traveling around through social media a while back. Yetti cup stil had ice after truck burnt to ground, seems like a mighty fine cup to me..


Need to start making combines and round balers out of that stuff!!!

OL JR


----------



## Grateful11

Just as a comparison.

A 54 qt. Igloo Cooler $50, I think this suppose to be a 4 day cooler.

http://www.amazon.com/Igloo-Marine-Ultra-Cooler-54-Quart/dp/B006H0L5TM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1448835120&sr=8-1&keywords=MARINE+ULTRA+54+QUART

A 50 qt. Yeti $460, I think this is suppose to be a 7 day cooler.

http://www.amazon.com/Yeti-Coolers-Tundra-Tan-YT50T/dp/B0042YK744/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1448835511&sr=8-1&keywords=50+qt.+Yeti

I can buy a lot of ice for $410 or get all I want for free at out of our church ice maker.


----------



## bluefarmer

Wobble-pop, yeah I liked that too, gonna have to remember that!!!!


----------



## BWfarms

You can always poor man it. I would tell you but I better patent it first


----------



## DohrmannEnt

I have had one of the large Yeti tumblers for 2+ years. I am amazed how well it keeps cold things cold and hot things hot, especially with the clear top. This is my "go to" margarita mug when we spend time on a boat in the Summer. I only allow myself one cocktail while on the water, so I make it a large one. This tumbler keeps the ice all day at 90ish degrees. I have sold a pile of these for Yeti, and I know because I am the one picking up at the local marine dealer and delivering them to friends/family/acquaintances. Yes they are expensive, but I don't know what I would do without it. Even more valuable to me is my Under Armor water bottle. It is a vacuum bottle made for UA by Thermos...similar concept to the green Stanley units. This is a very nice size and keeps ice all day as well, nice pop top cover as well. I have one at home and one at the office.

https://www.underarmour.com/en-us/beyond-18-oz-vacuum-insulated-ss-bottle-with-flip-top-lid/pid1232014-100


----------



## bluefarmer

I wish someone would make one like that that would not fall over in the cab of the tractor I may have to try that 64 ounce, I would rather have a gallon.


----------



## deadmoose

somedevildawg said:


> Trust me on this.....your Stanley wont hang with the Yeti, I agree it used to be the best but these Yeti products are purty damned good....and do yourself a favour while out with the prairie dogs next year.....get you a Yeti, it'll probably hurt the leg of the horse but maybe the rest of the camp is unscathed. With a Yeti cooler, you wouldn't have been coming to town at all, which may or may not be a good thing.......you wasn't looking for a place to buy ice on top of the butte were you  one more reason, everyone knows they don't sell ice at the top of a butte. Course on the flip side, if the horse had of broken a leg, how would you get back home? One helluva hole to dig as well.......so many questions with no clear answers . I say buy the Yeti......


If they ever ship I ordered 2 of em. $30 ea for 20 oz @ cabelas. I'm taking your word on them being the cats meow. One for a gift and one for me.

As far as the pricey tumblers, at least they sell spare parts. Can buy a replacement lid for $5. A few years ago I lost the lid on my favorite cup on my way to morning deer stand. Couldn't find it. My brother has one just like it, but he wasn't willing to start parting it out. Had to toss it. Pretty worthless with no lid.


----------



## deadmoose

Speaking of yeti, bow do their coolers compare to Cabelas brand? Cabelas are made in USA. I'm gonna look @ both next time in Cabelas. I don't really need one now, but the more I read about one, one of these $300 coolers could potentially save me upwards of $10 a year in ice....

Not that that matters, but a hunting or fishing trip a ways away, they have to be about worth it. If I ever go pig hunting, I think one of them would have to tag along.


----------



## Colby

I have a yeti 45 cooler, ain't much count in the summer. Ice will last a day and a half getting drinks out of it all day. I here the cups are really good though.


----------



## Blue Duck

If I was going to spend that much money on a cooler I would buy a Pelican. They have a better latch system and handles. They are about $100 cheaper, made in the USA, are a little heavier, and have a better warranty.


----------



## deadmoose

Duck, do you have a pelican?


----------



## deadmoose

I can read all about all of them (cabelas, grizzly, pelican, yeti). Did I miss any?

Hype isn't as good as experience. Just as "theoretically" and "realistically" do not match.


----------



## Blue Duck

deadmoose said:


> Duck, do you have a pelican?


No I don't. I have used a Pelican and a Yeti before and I think the Pelican gives you more bang for your buck. I am to much of a tight wad to spend that kind of money on a cooler. Plus my day job of twelve years happens to be in a company that makes reasonable priced coolers.


----------



## swmnhay

Yeti is makeing fish houses.A reverse cooler,lol.Keep you warm on the ice.Seen them at Ice fishing show last week.


----------



## bluefarmer

Would you just look at what I found, course I done and ordered the yeti's!!!! No a lot cheaper but a little.

https://www.rticcoolers.com/


----------



## somedevildawg

bluefarmer said:


> Would you just look at what I found, course I done and ordered the yeti's!!!! No a lot cheaper but a little.
> https://www.rticcoolers.com/


Well I ain't never heard of them......but they have obviously heard of Yeti!

I always hate when a company, any company, makes a direct "knockoff" of a product......makes me think of them as a cheapened product, whether they are or not......


----------



## deadmoose

Had my tumbler for a few days now. So far so good. I bought a cup of coffee and nursed it almost 4 hours before it went to lukewarm. Cold stays cold. Hot hot.

So far two thumbs up.


----------



## Vol

I think Yeti coolers are overpriced.....and if I were buying one for myself I would try the Rtic.....

Rtic needs to make a tan colored one and more sizes.....which they probably will do.

Regards, Mike

Even better, if they would make a green one....forrest green would be just fine with me. 

White just shows too much dirt and grime for my use.


----------



## somedevildawg

Most Yeti tumblers are chrome in color.....

I don't understand a couple of things about Yeti

1) how come no camo cooler (if they have one it ain't been out long) I have a frostbite camo cooler in camo no everyone likes it that sees it, I always get comments on it, seems a simple thing.....

2) all the innovations and various products....big, small, tumblers, cups, chests with no lids.....but no improvement on the water cooler that probably gets more use than any of the above. Just can't figure it out......


----------



## deadmoose

Vol said:


> I think Yeti is overpriced...


Probably. But I could just as easily wasted $30 on many other things. I like the stainless color.


----------



## deadmoose

I just looked at the rtic. One size. Not the right one.

Why do they advertise these as 20 oz? (Yeti). A bit misleading. More like 17 oz. A half L bottle of water fills it up.


----------



## Vol

deadmoose said:


> Probably. But I could just as easily wasted $30 on many other things. I like the stainless color.


I am talking coolers moose....I should have been clearer(edited above)....I think the largest rtic makes is a 60 quart right now.....and I want a minimum of a 75 quart.....rtic makes white only and I prefer tan.

Regards, Mike


----------



## glasswrongsize

I bought the ole battle ax a tumbler for Valentines day and she loves it; I may have even got bonus points for actually remembering, but she ain't grumbled at me since (not so that I could hear it, anyway). But either way, the cup is worth every penny whether it works or not.

Has anyone tried the Yeti can holder?


----------



## somedevildawg

glasswrongsize said:


> I bought the ole battle ax a tumbler for Valentines day and she loves it; I may have even got bonus points for actually remembering, but she ain't grumbled at me since (not so that I could hear it, anyway). But either way, the cup is worth every penny whether it works or not.
> Has anyone tried the Yeti can holder?


Yes, it works great......and hides the "brand" from prying eyes


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

glasswrongsize said:


> Last year, I got a green Stanley mug. It says it keeps hot stuff hot and cold stuff cold, but it don't....I put Iced tea and Chili in mine and it just made a luke-warm mess.
> 
> 73, Mark


I remember George Younce telling that one on Glenn Payne!   :lol:


----------



## Swv.farmer

Now how much will one of them tumblers hold?


----------



## deadmoose

20 ounce tumbler ACTUALLY hold a 0.5 l bottle about perfect. So about 17 oz.


----------



## Swv.farmer

I wish that they made one that was around 64 oz my wife would love one like that for work.


----------



## swmnhay

Swv.farmer said:


> Now how much will one of them tumblers hold?


about 10 ice cubes,4 glugs of whiskey,and a couple of splashes of 7up


----------



## deadmoose

swmnhay said:


> about 10 ice cubes,4 glugs of whiskey,and a couple of splashes of 7up


What is the 7up for?


----------



## glasswrongsize

They also make a 32 as well as the 20. I bought an RTIC for myself. $18 vs $39. The Yeti and RTIC seem to work better for cold stuff than hot stuff. The Stanley mug keeps hot longer.

73, Mark


----------



## Swv.farmer

I will be looking into one of those Rtic for her may make her love me more.


----------



## glasswrongsize

Swv.farmer said:


> I will be looking into one of those Rtic for her may make her love me more.


Heck, you're doing great if you only need her to love you MORE...I was trying to get mine to love me SOME. 

73, Mark


----------



## Swv.farmer

Lol that is so true.


----------

